# Quick Trip to Southern California



## p&sr (Sep 1, 2010)

Quick Trip to Southern California... down the Coast from San Francisco to San Diego, then back north Inland.

Early morning commuter bus from home, down Hwy 101 to San Francisco. Daybreak over the Golden Gate Bridge, then driving through Fisherman's Wharf and the Embarcadero to the Financial District. Coffee and Donuts by Market Street, then riding the F-Wharves Heritage Streetcar up to Powell St. Walking around the Cable Car Turntable and crossing the Tracks there, then Muni Subway to Embarcadero and surface Light-Rail past the Ball-Park to the King Street Depot.

Catch the 7:59 AM Caltrain, express to San Jose. Good views along the way, clear blue skies and sunshine. At San Jose, pick up Amtrak tickets and walk around the Amtrak Station and the Light Rail Station there. Watch Caltrains and Capitol Corridor Trains coming and going. Waiting for the Coast Starlight, which pulls in on Schedule at 9:55 AM. Consist: 2 Engines, Baggage Car, 4 Sleepers, Pacific Parlor Car, Diner, Lounge, and 4 Coaches. I was in the third Coach Car, with a window seat on the right-hand side.

On-time departure at 10:07. South of Tamien Station in San Jose see three ACE Trains parked for their afternoon runs to Stockton. Early lunch on board... hotdog and pepsi, as usual. Once past Gilroy, I entered the Sightseer Lounge until arrival at Salinas, then returned to my comfortable Coach seat. Good scenery past the Garlic Fields of Gilroy, heading through Pajaro Gap into Santa Cruz County, with groves of native Redwoods on both banks of the River. Near Watsonville see extensive fields of ripe Strawberries being harvested. At Elkhorn Slough, see a flock of White Pelicans. Fields of Artichokes by Castroville.

Arrive early at Salinas (11:33), walk outside till 11:48 departure. At Salinas Station, see the old REA office (being made into a museum), and a Steam Engine on display.

Near Soledad, extensive vineyards. Near Greenfield, a yellow farm house with lady on the porch waving at the Train. Lots of Onions growing. After the Tunnel (approaching King City), lots of Golden Poppies in bloom. Pinto Ponies at San Lucas. 101 degree weather outside. Good views of the Salinas River south of the Oilfields by San Ardo. Plenty of water, from the Nacimiento Reservoir. Cross into Southern California at 1:18 PM (in the Camp Roberts National Guard Base). Good views of the Old Mission in San Miguel.

There was an invitation for Coach Passengers to purchase Tickets for the afternoon Wine Tasting in the Parlor Car. This provided the opportunity to walk through the Diner into the Parlor Car and have a good look around while asking about those Tickets (which I declined). The interior layout seemed very different than the Parlor Car I toured a couple of years ago, so I suppose each Car is of a different style and heritage. On the way back through the Lounge Car, I enjoyed a Cup-o-Noodle Chicken Soup, then stayed there to enjoy the upcoming Scenery.

After stopping briefly in Paso Robles and climbing through scenic country near Santa Margarita, we passed through the Summit Tunnel at La Cuesta, then three more tunnels as we began the scenic descent into San Luis Obispo. At the curve (turning west) is an older tunnel now boarded up. After the first horseshoe turn (heading north then south), we pass through a fifth tunnel. Yuccas in bloom, and hillsides yellow with wild Fennel. Great views of Stenner Creek Trestle Bridge and then the famous Horseshoe Curve by the Prison. From Santa Margarita through San Luis Obispo, I was again in the Sightseer Lounge.

Arrive early to San Luis Obispo (2:48), walk outside till 3:20 departure. Pass northbound Coast Starlight south of town, on schedule. Red-flowering Eucalyptus in San Luis Obispo, and vineyards south of town. Sycamore and Oak in the canyon. Cool overcast in Pismo Beach. Mountain of Sulfur by the oil refinery south of town. Beans growing on sticks. Beautiful Spanish-style Church in Guadalupe. Then Sunshine again. Great Thunderclouds over the inland Mountains.

Approaching the Coast in Vandenberg AFB, low overcast until Point Arguello (site of many famous shipwrecks). See an arch rock there in the surf, and fishing boats offshore. Blue sky again with beautiful turquoise waters until Point Conception, then fog blocks views of the lighthouse. From there the fogbank moves out to sea, then hits land again at Montecito past Santa Barbara. Great views of kelp and surf and sparkling water. Beautiful campground at Jalama Beach, with palm trees and extensive beaches of clean white sand. 5:00 Dinner in the Diner by Gaviota (Herb Roasted Chicken with Rice, excellent). Pelicans soaring low and splashing in the surf, and people para-surfing. Goleta at 5:30. Bougainvillea in Santa Barbara. Wait for northbound Surfliner before entering Santa Barbara Station (early). See famous Fig Tree planted in 1876 on the site of a camp by explorer Portola. See SP Sleeper Car "Santa Barbara" on display.

See the Tracks for the little Train in the Santa Barbara Zoo, and see the Condors in their outdoor enclosure. RV's camped along the highway before Ventura, and plenty of surfers. Lemon orchards approaching Oxnard. Clear blue skies inland again by Moorpark, with fine views of Mountains on both sides... the National Recreation Area on the right, and the Condor Sanctuary on the left. Crepe myrtle blooming in the Towns. Bright orange Moon rising over San Fernando Valley after Sunset.

Companions on the Train included a fellow from England, heading down the coast from Canada by Rail, a couple of young fellows from Italy, and a young couple from Brazil.

I spent the night at the Metro Plaza Hotel, just a couple of blocks from Union Station. Next morning, up at 6:00. Breakfast at Philippe's (eggs, potatoes, biscuits, and coffee). Red Line to Pershing Square, see the dramatic Skyscrapers of the Financial District on Bunker Hill. One with an acute angle looks like a flat plane with no depth, paper-thin, a mere silhouette against the blue sky. Ride Angel's Flight up the hill. Walk around the Water-Court Plaza, then ride Angel's Flight back down again. A great ride in the historic cars, for 25 cents.

Board the Blue Line at 7:35 AM. Pass a fast south-bound Freight Train along Long Beach Ave. Board the Green Line at 8:00 AM, arrive at LAX Station at 8:15 and take a local bus across town.

For the Return Trip, board the Green Line eastbound at 10:58. To Union Station 11:55 AM. See private car "Patron Tequila Express" on the last track (with no platform). Fine views of the Mountains, with clear skies except for distant Thunderclouds inland.

Southbound Surfliner has just pulled in from SLO, board for 12:25 PM departure to San Diego. In the Amtrak Yards see Private Cars including "Pacific Sands" and "Tioga Pass", and two long-distance Trains being prepared (one would be the SouthWest Chief).

In Irvine, somebody's back yard has their own "RR Crossing" sign. Arrive 11 minutes late. Palm Trees in Canyon approaching San Juan Capistrano. Wait for northbound MetroLink Train, arrive 22 minutes late. Great Cactus in town there, then a Palm-Tree Nursery.

A beautiful (& very popular) day at the Beach! Camp Pendleton is lush and green. Extensive wetlands and colorful towns along the Coast. Approaching Oceanside, wait for northbound Surfliner (the one with the Viewliner Consist). Arrive 33 minutes late. Approaching Solana Beach, wait for northbound Coaster, arrive 39 minutes late. See "Nobel Drive" in San Diego near the U.C. campus. Approaching Old Town, wait for northbound Surfliner. See northbound Coaster at Old Town, then great views of Downtown and the Bay and Airport. Arrive 45 minutes late at 3:55 PM. Companions on board included two young ladies with four pre-school Boys, all enjoying their first-ever Train Ride.

In the Station I picked up my return Tickets and confirmed arrangements for the late Bus to Bakersfield. 4:10 PM board the Orange Line. Baseball Game under way at Petco Stadium. Orchid Tree in bloom. Clear views of dry inland Mountains. 5:13 PM catch Green Line at Gillespie Field. 5:55 PM arrive at Old Town. See southbound Coaster there. Excellent Mexican Dinner in Old Town.

7:15 PM board Blue Line, 7:45 board Orange Line north-west-bound at 12th & Imperial, travelling between Gastown and the Convention Center, step off at American Plaza and cross the Street to the Santa Fe Depot. 9:20 PM delayed northbound Surfliner finally departs. 9:40 board the 10:00 PM Bus for Bakersfield. Smooth ride overnight.

In Bakersfield next morning, board the San Joaquin Train. Consist includes cars San Francisco Bay, Yuba River, Sacramento Valley, and Mt. San Jacinto. Early breakfast of Hot Dog, Potato Chips, and Pepsi. Daybreak near Corcoran. Dramatic sunrise 6:35 AM approaching Fresno, with radiant Sunbeams from behind the Mountains. On Schedule the entire trip. Arrive early at Merced, Stockton, and Antioch. Step out for fresh air at Fresno, Merced, and Modesto.

Open Prairie lands by Madera. Old gold-country Water Wheel at Planada. Aircraft on display at Castle Air Museum. Clear views of Mountains all the way up the Valley. Several Beautiful rivers, including the Tuolumne.

See Mt. Diablo approaching Stockton. See Street Tracks in Stockton. See Watermelons being harvested in the Delta, and lots of Asparagus growing. Palm-Trees and Reeds by Antioch Station on the waterfront. Approaching Martinez see the Ghost Fleet, and a north-bound Freight Train crossing the Draw-Bridge. Companions on the Train included a young lady just beginning College, travelling to San Francisco with her Father for Pizza and a Ball Game.

In Martinez Station, see an eastbound Freight Train, and the Capitol Corridor Train to Sacramento (with car "Sacramento River", as seen earlier in San Jose). Then a Westbound Train with cars Moonstone Beach and Mt. Tamalpais. Return home to the North-Bay by Amtrak Bus. See white Pelicans in the Napa Marshes along the Highway.

All in all, a very successful quick trip to Southern California and back. Fine travelling, great meals, and good company on board. Excellent weather and beautiful scenery the whole way. Makes me wish I could do it all again sometime soon!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice trip, reminded me of our journey through California last month!Very descriptive, did you take any pictures?


----------



## p&sr (Sep 1, 2010)

Guest said:


> Very descriptive, did you take any pictures?


Sorry, no pictures. I always travel light, and keep watch on everything with both eyes... not through a camera viewfinder.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 1, 2010)

What a Great Trip!! Your description brings the reader right onboard with you. Brought back fine memories of our California excusion last summer. Cant wait to go again!


----------



## p&sr (Sep 1, 2010)

Railroad Bill said:


> What a Great Trip!! Your description brings the reader right on board with you.


Thank you.

Another way of enjoying the Trip was to recall seeing all ten forms of Rail Transit (per my own classification), and actually riding on seven of them:

1) Amtrak Long-Distance... rode the Coast Starlight.

2) Amtrak Shorter Distance... rode the Surfliner and the San Joaquin Trains (and saw the Capitol Corridor Trains).

3) Commuter Rail... rode the CalTrain (and saw the MetroLink and Coaster Trains).

4) Heavy Rail Transit... rode the Los Angeles Red Line Subway (and saw the BART at Millbrae from CalTrain).

5) Light Rail Transit... rode the San Francisco MUNI and the San Diego Trolley, plus Los Angeles Blue & Green Lines.

(and saw the San Jose Light Rail at Mountain View (from CalTrain) and at the San Jose Station).

6) Heritage Streetcar... rode on Market Street in San Francisco.

7) Cable-Drawn Transit... rode the Angel's Flight Funicular in Los Angeles (and saw the Cable Cars in San Francisco).

8) People-Mover... seen from CalTrain at the San Francisco Airport.

9) Children's Train... little Tracks seen from the Coast Starlight in passing the Santa Barbara Zoo.

10) Tourist Train... I'll credit this from seeing the historic Santa Fe Steam Locomotive No. 3751, used last May for a Charter Run to San Diego and now safely back in it's place by the old Turntable, just south of the Amtrak Yards along the Los Angeles River (at Redondo Junction).

Also seen, of course, were Freight Trains at several places, and even industrial wide-gauge Rail (used in Steel Mills and such for carrying heavy cranes).

Just thinking about it all makes me want to "get rolling" again sometime soon!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

Gosh, you certainly packed events into your short trip! I was not aware of the Angels Flight in LA, I will look into this on my next trip. It is good to have descriptions of connecting options too for future trips.

I also salute your descriptions of the scenery, not just the rail stuff!

Ed


----------



## p&sr (Sep 5, 2010)

caravanman said:


> I also salute your descriptions of the scenery, not just the rail stuff!


Glad you enjoyed the Report!



caravanman said:


> Gosh, you certainly packed events into your short trip! I was not aware of the Angels Flight in LA, I will look into this on my next trip.


Yes, it is quite a little jewel.

You can read about it (and find some pictures) on their own website:

http://angelsflight.com/

and on wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angels_Flight

It is certainly easy to find. From the Red Line Subway (between Union Station and Hollywood), exit at Pershing Square, walk to the North End of the Station (direction of Union Station), then exit on the left (west) side of the street. Then Angel's Flight (downhill Station) is on the same block, just a few yards ahead. Behind you is the historic Subway Building (former hub for initially-underground Street-Car Lines to all points), with its "trompe l'oeil" decorations... including paintings of fake windows, and paintings of fake people "painting" the fake windows. Very interesting.

The two historic cars for the Angels Flight Railway date from 1901,and each is built like a Stairway (with horizontal seats on each "step") as the cars themselves are built to fit the steep grade of the Funicular. Entrance is at one end of the car, exit at the other, so you have to "climb stairs" (up or down) for the length of the car regardless... but still a lot more pleasant than walking the outside Stairway adjacent to the Tracks!

The upper Terminal is more or less on top of Olive Street, which used to be a surface street but the adjacent Watercourt Plaza development (up the hill from Olive St) was built out above it, including parking garages over the Street but beneath the multi-level Plaza, with Angels Flight connecting in on the highest level. Some very interesting Urban Architecture right there in the area. Good trips on foot lead to the new Disney Concert Hall and the new Cathedral to the North, to the Westin Bonaventure Hotel to the West, and South to the Bunker Hill Steps, the Public Library (with Garden), and the Metro Center (7th St) Station for the Red Line Subway and the Blue Line Light Rail to Long Beach. For more details on walking tours, search Google for "angels walk".

Enjoy!


----------

